# Yellow headed female?



## Boxerloverr333

I recently adopted a cockatiel I was told she is a female (which she is she laid an egg and she's the only one in there lol) everything I read says females don't have a yellow head.... I was told she is a cinnamon and wondered if there is another mutation that makes the head yellow on a female? I've attached a couple pics. It doesn't matter to me either way just curious.


----------



## Daytontiel

she has pied mutation, may have other mutations as well. That is why she is yellow headed.


----------



## Boxerloverr333

Thank you!


----------



## tielfan

The bird is giving mixed signals on the mutation. There are pied wing, tail and rump feathers and a pied tickmark on the back of the head, but the rest of the body looks normal. The face coloring looks very much like the normal male facemask. There are some birds that have a lot of pied feathers but only have one pied gene, and I wonder if this bird is one of those. Sometimes these birds follow the normal face coloring rules, and the males get a normal facemask at maturity. 

If the bird laid an egg then it is definitely female. Is it possible that they might have been mistaken about the egg somehow? For example if the person you got the bird from wasn't the person who had the bird when the egg was laid, and just heard about it from someone else.

If you just recently adopted this bird then it's probably being pretty quiet at the moment. But if the bird starts singing a lot after it's had a few weeks to settle in, it's probably male.


----------



## Joni

Hi it’s definitely a female. Females can have some yellow on the head, but there tail feathers are striped. Baby grey cockatiels always have the stripped under tails but as they get older 6 mos. and after their first molt the males feathers come in all grey.


----------



## tielfan

This bird's tailfeathers don't look like the normal hen markings, but the picture quality isn't great so it's hard to tell how much of the coloring is real and how much is a camera artifact. It looks like there might be some pied grizzle on the tailfeathers that aren't completely yellow.


----------



## Rehan

Boxerloverr333 said:


> I recently adopted a cockatiel I was told she is a female (which she is she laid an egg and she's the only one in there lol) everything I read says females don't have a yellow head.... I was told she is a cinnamon and wondered if there is another mutation that makes the head yellow on a female? I've attached a couple pics. It doesn't matter to me either way just curious.


I’m in the same situation 😭, my one acts like a female and I saw this and thought it might be a female and I’m trying to find out so I can breed it, I’ll post some pics I’m starting to think I’m going to need a






dna test


----------



## Zionzion

Boxerloverr333 said:


> I recently adopted a cockatiel I was told she is a female (which she is she laid an egg and she's the only one in there lol) everything I read says females don't have a yellow head.... I was told she is a cinnamon and wondered if there is another mutation that makes the head yellow on a female? I've attached a couple pics. It doesn't matter to me either way just curious.


Hi all grey cockatiels have yellow heads male and female 😍


----------

